
Your Life Is an Algorithm, Your Brain Is an Operating System - fogus
http://www.futurelab.net/blogs/marketing-strategy-innovation/2012/02/your_life_algorithm_your_brain.html
======
digitalsushi
Right at the end of college I took a philosophy course as a required gen-ed
that went into <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind%E2%80%93body_problem> the
Mind Body problem - whether the mind is different than the brain.

And I found that it's one of the few things I think about from college
constantly, like, really persistently. It's changed how I think about
everything, and is close as I really get to spirituality right now. If I
obsess over it long enough I start getting little panic attacks questioning
what reality even means, and all sorts of other things. It makes me wish I
knew people that would want to discuss this with me at a quiet diner.

I always likened the spirit to the state of a cpu, and the brain as the cpu.
You could import someone else's spirit into my brain, and their reality would
have my body. Someone else's memories are the way my neurons are connected,
their current thoughts stored in whatever the registers to my brain are.

All of these states of my spirit can be imported into another brain and I'll
be unaware. It could be possible every morning a new body is recreated for me
on another planet and my state is imported into it with my memories, and I am
oblivious. In fact, I could be created at any discrete instant, even just now,
and be unaware.

Someone said that if we ever got technology good enough to emulate reality
virtually, then the odds of us being in one are really good. That single
concept sort of blew my mind. There's just so many interesting facets to this
correlation between the brain, mind, and computers. I know this post isn't
particularly focused on a single point but I just find it fascinating and
would love to hear other people's ideas.

~~~
orthecreedence
I don't believe mind and body are so separate. As westerners, we view our
brain as the CPU and the body as a mindless robot, constantly awaiting our
every instruction. There are cases though where a person receiving an organ
transplant would start having dreams of the person she got it from without
prior information: [http://theophanes.hubpages.com/hub/Cellular-Memories-in-
Orga...](http://theophanes.hubpages.com/hub/Cellular-Memories-in-Organ-
Transplant-Recipients)

Our bodies store memory just like our brain, and our bodies are just as
intelligent. Intuition, for instance, comes from your body and it can be one
of the most insightful senses. It's something that most of us don't "believe"
in because we are so disconnected from it, but with enough training (tai chi,
yoga, etc) it's possible to integrate the body's thoughts into your daily
life, or rather quiet the constant noise in your head and move your awareness
down into your body, which gives you the best of both worlds, IMO.

~~~
freshhawk
Do you have any better information than this? (a hubpages page? really?)

This is a pretty extraordinary claim, and since I don't believe in magic I
need to see evidence and analysis of that evidence by people in that field.

Some guys page where he handwaves though a "quantum" explanation while not
knowing what quantum means is ... not convincing let's say.

------
davidpoarch
I believe the brain is too complex to compare to either an operating system or
a CPU. We can perhaps analogize both of those artificial entities to
individual functions that a human brain may perform, but they would not be
comprehensive of its abilities. As just one additional ability, there's also a
memory storage (both short-term and long-term) mechanism existent in the
brain, perhaps akin to temporary and permanent memory in a computer.
Artificial neural networks mimic the properties of biological neurons. And
then there's the concept of intelligence and actually thinking and
understanding (which is really much more complicated than mere processing as
in terms of a CPU); while machines' abilities are more along the lines of
imitation/simulation.

------
gggggggg23
Newbie philosophy meets graduate of computer science.

The mind body problem is from Decarté. it's old, dead philosophy these days.

this idea was explored in Japanese cartoons in the 90s. I started asking and
answering these questions when I was dealing with puberty.

I guess... what I'm getting at is... this.party has been over for more than a
few years now.

~~~
delluminatus
What is the consensus on the matter?

------
zerop
Brain is rather CPU....multitasks with priority...

